# recovering market investments



## redpanther (Oct 20, 2008)

Since the stock market will probably slowly recover over the next three quarters what are some things that will immediately start rising to invest in?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Almost impossible to tell at this point. I would stick with things people will always need. Like soap and hygiene products.


----------

